# 99 vermeer bc1230 hydraulic feed problems



## iamdevildog (Apr 19, 2010)

hey guys, first time posting, looking for a little help. I'm running a vermeer bc1230 with a small perkins and the auto feed is giving me problems. yesterday I had to uncouple the spring between the feed drums and manually spread them, push in the limbs then push the drums back together for it to feed. the drums ket jamming up and I would have to constantly work reverse and forward to get anything to feed. I can work on engines but I have never been in thy hydraulics. am I looking at low pump pressure, ie new pump? thanks


----------



## treesquirrel (Apr 25, 2010)

iamdevildog said:


> hey guys, first time posting, looking for a little help. I'm running a vermeer bc1230 with a small perkins and the auto feed is giving me problems. yesterday I had to uncouple the spring between the feed drums and manually spread them, push in the limbs then push the drums back together for it to feed. the drums ket jamming up and I would have to constantly work reverse and forward to get anything to feed. I can work on engines but I have never been in thy hydraulics. am I looking at low pump pressure, ie new pump? thanks



Where in ga are you? I might be close enough to come take a peek at your problem.


----------



## racnruss (Apr 28, 2010)

*vermeer feed problems*

I have owned 3 of these machines. 

If the rollers feed well when cold. the problem is probably weak hydraulic pump or feed motors that weaken as the fluid gets hot and thinner.

First thing to check though is the adjustment of the 4 guide rollers for the feed roller on the left as you look in the feed chute. Make sure they are greased well and that all 4 are adjusted the same. The easiest way to do this is look at how many threads are exposed on each one. They should all be equal.

If your machine has an extrodinary amount of hours, or these guide rollers are worn out from lack of lubrication, you may need to replace worn items. 

happy chipping.


----------



## iamdevildog (May 1, 2010)

thanks, changed the filter and adjusted rollers, works great!


----------

